# Cherry Bowl



## louisbry (Nov 3, 2008)

This is a bowl I just finished to enter in my local woodworkers club's Exibitioin. It measures 8.5 inches in diam by 6 inches deep. Comments are welcome.


----------



## marcruby (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice.  A beautiful piece of cherry, too.

Marc


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful bowl.


----------



## Dario (Nov 3, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Very nice.  A beautiful piece of cherry, too.
> 
> Marc



I agree and it will get prettier as time goes by.  Good job!


----------



## Fred (Nov 3, 2008)

Louis ... That is a very good looking bowl. I think you will do well in the showing.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Nov 3, 2008)

Love the grain on the bowl.  What did you use for finish?


----------



## louisbry (Nov 3, 2008)

ranchonodinero said:


> Love the grain on the bowl. What did you use for finish?


 
 I sanded to 600 grit and applied Mylands friction polish.  Then I followed up with Renaissance Wax.   Thanks all for the nice comments!


----------



## holmqer (Nov 4, 2008)

Nicely done, both artistically and technically.


----------



## george (Nov 4, 2008)

Very, very nice. The bowl area is something I still needs a lot of work.


----------



## markgum (Nov 4, 2008)

excellant.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 4, 2008)

I have some fresh cut cherry... sure hope mine turns out so nice.


----------



## angelofdeath (Nov 6, 2008)

nice looking bowl....i am sure you will do well in your show


----------



## Grizz (Nov 9, 2008)

Cherry is awesome to work with... and you did a great job with that.


----------

